# HDMI connection - Video but no audio



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

I have an Onkyo HT-S5100 and I am I connected my TV to the receiver via an HDMI cable. Now I get video but no audio. I notice in the setup diagrams they show both a HDMI connection as well as stereo audio out from the tv to the receiver. Do I really need a stereo or digital out from the TV? shouldn't the HDMI be enough? Trying to get this going before SEC championship so please help soon!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

First welcome to the Shack. You should check your menu on your tv to make sure your audio options are set correctly and then make sure your inputs on your reciever are also, it should explain your options in your manual.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you are a Bama fan, I'll help you. If you are a Gator fan... I hope it breaks in two. :yikes: Just kidding of course.

I just learned this about a receiver I was about to purchase. I thought all of them now were able to process the HDMI, but not so. Apparently the lesser expensive unit do not. They only have HDMI pass-through, which means any HDMI signal that is fed to the AV receiver will only _pass_ the audio and video on to your video display. It will not process the HDMI signal. So, you pass the video on to the display and then you will need that digital cable from your satellite or cable box to your Onkyo receiver for audio processing to the audio speakers.

Roll Tide!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The Onkyo HT-S5100 only has HDMI passthrough, which means that it functions only as a remote controlled HDMI switch. You'll need to hookup a separate audio connection to get audio.

Edit: What Sonnie said, except for the football stuff. Go Big Ten!!


----------

